# Blender and Cycles engine- again



## fernandel (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi!

After more than year I still cannot use Blender with Cycles engine:

```
Assertion failed: (findOption(Name) == Values.size() && "Option already exists!"), function addLiteralOption, file /construction/xports/devel/llvm37/work/llvm-3.7.1.src/include/llvm/Support/CommandLine.h, line 698.
Abort (core dumped)
```

Blender build without problems.
`pkg info -r llvm34` shows:

```
llvm34-3.4.2_4:
   openshadinglanguage-1.7.2_1
   blender-2.77a_3
```
and `pkg info -d llvm34`

```
llvm34-3.4.2_4: python27-2.7.12 
perl5-5.24.1.r4_1
```
`pkg info -r llvm37`

```
llvm37-3.7.1_4:
   libEGL-11.2.2
   clang37-3.7_3
   dri-11.2.2,2
```
and `pkg info -d llvm37`

```
llvm37-3.7.1_4:
   python27-2.7.12
   perl5-5.24.1.r4_1
   libedit-3.1.20150325_2,1
```
I didn't install llvm37 by myself but as I remember dri pull it.
Are there any options that build a Blender and elated ports with llvm34, please.

Thank you.

BTW: I am using Synth.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks like this one: PR 204699

Judging by some of the responses LLVM34 has the same issue.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 25, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Looks like this one: PR 204699
> 
> Judging by some of the responses LLVM34 has the same issue.



Is this mean the future of Blender on FreeBSD is not so brilliant? There is a version 2.78b which I use on OS X and has many Cycles improvement but.... thank you and happy holidays.


----------

